# General > Music >  The Greatest Guitarist on the Planet - (it's a bit of fun)

## Saveman

Who is the best?
Who can play the fastest?
Who is the most melodic?
Who dazzles you with innovation and creativity?
Whos the daddy??



(I know its silly, its only a bit of fun! :: )

----------


## moncur

One name springs to mind

BONES!

End of conversation, no argument.

----------


## Saveman

> One name springs to mind
> 
> BONES!
> 
> End of conversation, no argument.


Of Star Trek fame? Didn't know he played........ :Wink:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Of Star Trek fame? Didn't know he played........


LMAO

Tristan Seume takes my vote

no question

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> Of Star Trek fame? Didn't know he played........


Dammit Jim, I'm a doctor not a guitarist!

----------


## Gleber2

Tall Farlow my favourite but Les Paul leaves everyone else standing. Farlow died a few years ago but I think Les is still playing.

----------


## zebedy

with chobbers on it... tristen is awesome!

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Did anyone else get into arguments at school about whether Alvin Lee (Ten Years After) or Eric Clapton (Yardbirds / Cream) was The Greatest?

Seems childish now, but important at the time.......   :: 

Son House and Robert Johnson's guitar work is awesome.  Impeccable timing..... Jimmy Page / Zeppelin I still listen to regularly...... Stevie Ray Vaughan's version of "Little Wing" knocks Hendrix's into a cocked hat.  And I suspect that Roy Buchanan was probably a lot faster than Alvin Lee... so it all depends!  Mood's the thing.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Did anyone else get into arguments at school about whether Alvin Lee (Ten Years After) or Eric Clapton (Yardbirds / Cream) was The Greatest?
> 
> Seems childish now, but important at the time....... 
> 
> Son House and Robert Johnson's guitar work is awesome. Impeccable timing..... Jimmy Page / Zeppelin I still listen to regularly...... Stevie Ray Vaughan's version of "Little Wing" knocks Hendrix's into a cocked hat. And I suspect that Roy Buchanan was probably a lot faster than Alvin Lee... so it all depends! Mood's the thing.


IMHO (thanks Jwock)

Roy B slays both Alvin Lee & Clapton, but that's not hard ::  

however the guitarists being "on the planet" means that Roy sadly doesn't count, gawd rest his ciggared soul

& of the 2 that are still going one wonders if they were ever alive, nah I do like some of Page's work with Zeppelin but Alvin Lee makes me hooch with laughter

nobody's mentioned Hank Marvin yet

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Chobbers, you sound like someone with a lot more knowledge of guitars and music than I have!  Can't play any musical instrument (well, honourable mention for a kazoo, maybe), and I confess I missed the bit about them being alive....... yes, poor old Roy Buchanan.  His version of "Hey Joe" is the canine's gonads  ::

----------


## Dreadnought

No contest, has to be David Gilmour.

----------


## erli

Well, I'm not naming someone else. I voted Gary Moore, I grew up with him and still think he is awesome. He was probably the biggest influence of my teenage years and not a week goes by when I don't listen to 'The Wild Frontier' album.

----------


## Saveman

> Well, I'm not naming someone else. I voted Gary Moore, I grew up with him and still think he is awesome. He was probably the biggest influence of my teenage years and not a week goes by when I don't listen to 'The Wild Frontier' album.


_"I remember my city streets before the soldiers came.....now armored cars and barricades remind us of our shame....."_

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

Who is the best?

*Its between 

Allan holdsworth/Vai/Satriani/Blackmore/Page/Hendrix*

Who can play the fastest?

*Michael Angelo - fast but dull.*

Who is the most melodic?
*
Steve Morse and his eclectic chops*.

Who dazzles you with innovation and creativity?

*Guthrie Govan - buy Erotic Cakes now!!*

Whos the daddy??
*
Django Reinhart - two fingers didn`t stop his diminished arpeggios!!*

----------


## Jeid

It's all down to personal preference at the end of the day.

I really think Stevie Ray Vaughan is great, I like John Petrucci, Brian May, Jimmy Page, James Hetfield/Kirk Hammet. I don't think I could choose one of them though. I like them all!

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The Edge fae U2,closely followed by Davie Gilmour.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

John Hausrath - the Springpark Satriani. You'd sandpaper your own eyeballs to be as fine as Hoose. Legend.

----------


## Jeid

John Hausrath? Big John? Chef? Surely there can't be many John Hausrath's around?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Yer thinkin' o' Hausrath senior, there, Jeid. Hausrath junior could shred more notes than Mr Wong in one afternoon at the Bookies. Word.

----------


## Jeid

Learn something new everyday!

----------


## zebedy

RIP

----------


## Sporran

David Gilmour gets my vote, but there are so many outstanding guitarists these days, that it's hard to pick only one great. I'm surprised no-one's mentioned Carlos Santana yet. Then there's Lustrehand and Lustrehand junior, of course....

----------


## zappster

Paul Gilbert...My God

----------


## tam

the late great - rory gallagher --- a lost talent
gets my vote

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I guess it has to be Martin Taylor.

----------


## Gleber2

> I guess it has to be Martin Taylor.


With Les Paul still alive?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

You have a point. That would be some face-off.

----------


## Gleber2

> You have a point. That would be some face-off.


No doubt in my mind of the outcome. Les is God.

----------


## roblovesplastic

has to be jimmy when i think back to the 1st time I seen him burn that guitar at woodstock, yeah fire.

visionary, oh and he could play  hmmm mmm.

----------


## Sporran

Hmm, there's been no mention of any female guitarists yet. One of my fave female rock bands is Heart - sisters Ann and Nancy Wilson. I think Nancy's a nifty guitar player, so I'm voting for her!  ::

----------


## Saxo01

> has to be jimmy when i think back to the 1st time I seen him burn that guitar at woodstock, yeah fire.
> 
> visionary, oh and he could play  hmmm mmm.


Aye when the likes of SRV idolise & play tunes in memory of Jimi & now satriani etc are playing hendrix tunes in memory of SRV says it all, Im a stevie ray all the way but hear satriani & co, hendrix & vaughan tribute its the most amazing piece of guitar music i've ever heard the hairs on the back of neck always stand up

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Hmm, there's been no mention of any female guitarists yet. One of my fave female rock bands is Heart - sisters Ann and Nancy Wilson. I think Nancy's a nifty guitar player, so I'm voting for her!


OK here we go at the mo I have ultimate respect for Katie Moffatt, Koreen Bailey Rae & KT Tunstall

Jennifer Batton is one mean shredder as well

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> has to be jimmy when i think back to the 1st time I seen him burn that guitar at woodstock, yeah fire.
> 
> visionary, oh and he could play hmmm mmm.


AHEM get your facts straight

he burnt his guitar at monterey pop in 1967 

woodstock

PAH back to your turntables dolt

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Just got a marketing email from Amazon..... new Rory Gallagher album, Stage Struck, now available.

Used to go see Rory in Manchester and Birmingham years ago.  Superb live performer; best gig of the lot was one time at Manchester Apollo when all the stage power went off - he got right to the front of the stage and went acoustic while they fixed the problem.  A lesser man would have gone off stage until the power was back - he just enjoyed playing.  The roar of approval he got when the power was fixed was incredible even though I'd guess half the people in there couldn't have heard a thing of the acoustic set.

Another R.I.P., sadly....... now, where's me check shirt?  ::

----------


## PinkFloyd

Joe Satriani, Carlos Santana, Doyle Bramhall to name but a few

----------


## squidge

> Well, I'm not naming someone else. I voted Gary Moore, I grew up with him and still think he is awesome. He was probably the biggest influence of my teenage years and not a week goes by when I don't listen to 'The Wild Frontier' album.


Im with you Erli Gary moore always does it for me

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Just got a marketing email from Amazon..... new Rory Gallagher album, Stage Struck, now available.
> 
> Used to go see Rory in Manchester and Birmingham years ago. Superb live performer; best gig of the lot was one time at Manchester Apollo when all the stage power went off - he got right to the front of the stage and went acoustic while they fixed the problem. A lesser man would have gone off stage until the power was back - he just enjoyed playing. The roar of approval he got when the power was fixed was incredible even though I'd guess half the people in there couldn't have heard a thing of the acoustic set.
> 
> Another R.I.P., sadly....... now, where's me check shirt?


stage struck be a wicked album Mr Wock. Is that the one with Ted Mckenna on drums?? Top Priority is another class album again with TM on drums & the other album I like is Calling Card

Check shirts hehe I got a red one & every time I wear it I feel a need to play a strat

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> OK here we go at the mo I have ultimate respect for Katie Moffatt, Koreen Bailey Rae & KT Tunstall
> 
> Jennifer Batton is one mean shredder as well


& lets not forget queen of slide guitar Bonnie Raitt

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> Jennifer Batton is one mean shredder as well


That she is, remember seeing a video of her playing a tapped version of Flight of the Bumblebee, pretty amazing stuff.

----------


## j4bberw0ck

> stage struck be a wicked album Mr Wock.


Until I went to look at the Amazon site I'd wondered if it might be a digital remaster, or something, of the original Stage Struck.  But no; it's a double CD correctly titled "Rory Gallagher / Stage Struck" because it's a joint reissue of both those albums.

I've got Top Priority on vinyl (yayy for vinyl), Calling Card and Meeting with the G-Man on CD. Ted McKenna drummed Top Priority, and someone called Rod de'Ath (probably my appalling ignorance at work again) on Calling Card.

How come no one's mentioned Peter Green yet?  Some glorious stuff to listen to from the days when Fleetwood Mac was Fleetwood Mac, and not Fleetwood Fluffy Chicken.

----------


## Saxo01

Jeff Healeys playing is a major achievement to say the least, Amazing to see him play, His version of My guitar gently weeps is brilliant

----------


## veekay

After last nights performances I would say John and Issac should rate up there.

----------


## tattoo_tearz

*"After last nights performances I would say John and Issac should rate up there"*


WOW who is this john and issac?? they must be good if they can be mentioned alongside hendrix, srv, les paul and other greats.......

----------


## rockchick

mmmm...like Jeff Healey, and with him being a Canuck, I probably SHOULD vote for him, BUT

David Gilmour - most underrated guitarist

Jeff Beck - jest because I like him...

Eric Clapton - cuz he can make me cry

Yngie Malmsteen plays scales faster than anyone I've ever heard, but speed's not as important as soul...and unfortunately he doesn't seem to have much.

And yes, Sutherland and son rate up there too!

----------


## moncur

> Yngie Malmsteen plays scales faster than anyone I've ever heard, but speed's not as important as soul...and unfortunately he doesn't seem to have much.


Hmmm that should make me a great guitarist because i've got more (shoe) sole than anyone else on this forum!

----------


## roblovesplastic

The edge U2

go on shred him but at the Joshua Tree he was smoking, enough to carry him on this far.

rotflmfao

----------


## Saxo01

::   so your the bigfoot everybodys lookin for  ::

----------


## roblovesplastic

> so your the bigfoot everybodys lookin for


 
moi? what have u been waiting?

----------


## Tristan

John Mclaughlin is right up there.

and for the Highschool banter vote I always felf David Gilmour knows how to hit the right note at the right time.

----------


## roblovesplastic

> John Mclaughlin is right up there.
> 
> and for the Highschool banter vote I always felf David Gilmour knows how to hit the right note at the right time.


 
whaaaaaaaaaaaat?

----------


## tattoo_tearz

i have so many favourites lol. if i had to pick....hmmm 
Eric clapton is definitley one of the best for me. his music holds alot of meaning to me on a personal level and he is despite what some people think still a pretty good guitarist with alot of feeling in his playing. Stevie Ray Vaughan is also one of my favourites as far as blues goes. he was amazing. also ihave been interested by some local musicians over the years. we do have ALOT of talent up here. maybe more than what some people seem to think!!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> John Mclaughlin is right up there..


couldn't agree more

I think the biggest impact & influence on me though has to be Jeff Beck, Wired & Blow By Blow in particular

----------


## theboysintheband

Could well be Brain May for me. Can never decided if it was his playin' or the sound he had.nice combination me thinks! 

And although he wasn't technically the best guitar player ever Robbie Robertson played with genuine feeling. its was much more noticable when u seen him live.

----------


## moncur

im surprised no-one mentioned the late great, dimebag darrell from pantera/ damageplan.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Who is the best? - Joe Satriani - Technique, Speed and Emotion

Who can play the fastest? - Rusty Cooley - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Who is the most melodic? - Dave Gilmour - GOD!

Who dazzles you with innovation and creativity? - Mattias Eklundh

Whos the daddy? - Kiko Loureiro

----------


## Kaishowing

So many to choose from!!!
But among the truly greatest (in no particular order....because it would keep changing depending on my mood):
_Jimi Hendrix_
_Stevie Ray Vaughan_
_Dave Gilmour_
_Eric Clapton_
_Jimmy Page_
_Eric Johnson_
_Chuck Berry_

----------


## celtic 302

ur forgettin someone... the Edge -+- for U2. HE IS THE BEST!!!

----------


## Gleber2

All the guitarists mentioned in this thread, with a few exceptions, could be blown off the stage by Segovia, John Williams or Julian Bream. The exceptions being Les Paul and John Mclaughlin and perhaps Martin Taylor.

----------


## Jeid

> All the guitarists mentioned in this thread, with a few exceptions, could be blown off the stage by Segovia, John Williams or Julian Bream. The exceptions being Les Paul and John Mclaughlin and perhaps Martin Taylor.


That is of course, your opinion...

----------


## Gleber2

> That is of course, your opinion...


But is not every post on this thread a matter of opinion? Some opionions are based on limited knowledge and experience and some are based on many years of experience and great knowledge. Never the less, each post is a matter of opinion and I fail to see why you should bother to state the obvious.

----------


## acameron

Who is the most melodic?  Stanley Jordan
Who dazzles you with innovation and creativity? Stanley Jordan



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhttY...69115B&index=4

----------


## Jeid

> But is not every post on this thread a matter of opinion? Some opionions are based on limited knowledge and experience and some are based on many years of experience and great knowledge. Never the less, each post is a matter of opinion and I fail to see why you should bother to state the obvious.


Mainly cos most people said "I think" or "for me" before they said anything else...

Just seemed like when you were saying "All the guitarists mentioned in this thread" that you didn't really rate anyone elses opinion. Mis-read no doubt.

----------


## Gleber2

> Mainly cos most people said "I think" or "for me" before they said anything else...
> 
> Just seemed like when you were saying "All the guitarists mentioned in this thread" that you didn't really rate anyone elses opinion. Mis-read no doubt.


And you don't like missing a chance to make a snide comment on one of my posts. It is not that I don't rate other peoples opinions, I just don't agree with them.
 I've just looked back over this entire thread and not one post started with the words "I think" or "for me". Your opening line is therefore a bit specious, is it not?

----------


## Jeid

> Tristan Seume takes my vote





> IMHO





> I really think





> David Gilmour gets my vote





> rory gallagher --- a lost talent
> gets my vote





> No doubt in my mind of the outcome. Les is God.





> I would say John and Issac should rate up there.





> Eric clapton is definitley one of the best for me.





> I think


I think you get the point now. I wasn't having a go at you. As I clearly stated in my last post.... it was probably mis-read. You can check if you want.

----------


## Gleber2

> I think you get the point now. I wasn't having a go at you. As I clearly stated in my last post.... it was probably mis-read. You can check if you want.


Aye, right.

----------


## acameron

Stanley Jordan again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjXN3OLgoqs&NR

----------


## pultneytooner

Personal favourites of mine:
Albert lee, Peter green, lyndsay buckingham and Jeff healey.

Oops, nearly forgot ralph mctell. ::

----------


## Saxo01

Albert King is a big favourite of mine so cool with his flying V blasting out the blues, Its pretty clear his influence on stevie ray, You can feel stevies admiration & respect for the big guy when they play blues at sunrise together, Albert recorded it originally with hendrix & Janis Joplin, Im always stunned by this track live on the blues at sunrise album

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Stumbled across Bill Wyman's Blues Odyssey on Artsworld (Sky) channel the other evening.  Fantastic stuff to listen to; Albert Lee was in there but best of all the amazing Buddy Guy.  Prompted me to go dig out the only Buddy Guy album I have; "Damn Right I Got The Blues".

Anyone heard "Hooker'n'Heat"?  Highly recommended.

----------


## SNOWDOG

Alex Lifeson for all round performance and Joe Satriani for all the 'kerrang' and 'widdly-widdly' stuff!

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Somewhere in here we were talking about Roy Buchanan....... found a whole bunch of videos on YouTube.  Here's Hey Joe; the rest are linked to.

Apologies if you already know about them.

Don't suppose the absolutely stunning female member of the audience that the cameraman clearly fancies (2 mins 33 secs in, to 2 mins 40) lives locally?

<sigh> thought not.  ::

----------


## Camra

Got to agree on Jeff Beck ........consistently innovative.

PS I shook hands with  Tristan Seume  to check that he had a normal fretting hand and didnt have six fingers.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Well you didn't say wether they had to be alive or not? So for me it would be

Django Reinhardt (not living)

then

Carlos Santana (living)

Living or not living Django is always top for me!

Here is a video of Django with of course his partner in crime Stephan Grapelli on bass fiddle! with their other musicians collectively known as The Hot Club De France! You have to listen on through the video to hear Django's solo work, and remember all the fancy runs and licks you hear, he only used two fingers on his left hand when playing, Most of the so called greats in this thread need the whole lot  :Wink: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zD6ZD1Igxr0

another

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ek5kUOxP5CQ

and another 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AEzsPGHsi90

----------


## rob murray

For pure "feel" try Paul Kossoff ( Free ) for outstanding all round technique Steve Howe ( Yes ) and for "fusion" Robert Fripp ( King Crimson ) and John Mclaughlin ( Mahivishna Orchestra ) ( All British )

Technically, Mclaughlin was out there on his own as regards UK guitarists.

My preferance is for Kossoff.

----------


## goggs1987

Mark Tremonti takes my vote! ::

----------


## Rampant Rabbit

Ye The Boys Fae E Lighthouse R Great Keep Them Rockin The Johnny Fats Band R One O The Best

----------


## maidencaithness

Tommy Boiln for me, just have to stick on some live stuff from his Energy band to remember he was the ultimate (and only 20-21 at the time).  His heroin riddled Purple days were a shadow of his former glory.

----------


## Geo

I've rcently discovered Tommy Emmanuel. The guy is brilliant.

Tall Fiddler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szd7r...elated&search=

Guitar Boogie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lbvS...elated&search=

----------

